# New 75 Gallon Corner



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys, just getting back into fish here. Picked up this 75 gallon corner tank for $280 yesterday, thought it was a steal! I have a few questions to ask, before i dive into buying everything i need to complete my puffer setup. Im looking to get some GSP's or something like them atleast. Here are my questions.

- How many green spotted puffers will i be able to keep in this tank?
- What filter and heater would you guys suggest?
- What type of substrate do these guys prefer?
- When cycling this tank, will i have to make it brackish from the start? or can i introduce salt just before putting the new puffers in?

Thanks for you help, really looking forward to getting back into this hobby!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i had GSPs in a 75 gal and i was running a fluval 404 and an ac110, which kept the water crystal clear. for a heater you want something around 250-300w ebo jagers are great and so are hydor theo heaters. the number of puffers is a personal choice but you can house 10 easily, there are many other awesome brackish fish you can keep with them such as monos and scats.sand is best, i used pool filter sand. when i cycled my tank i put the salt in right away and tested it with a hydrometer to make sure i have the right density, you can use mollies to cycle a brackish tank they will do just fine. good luck


----------

